
Photos of people without their phones - nefitty
http://www.removed.social
======
zer0defex
Being a technologist, I (we?) are probably more sensitive to technology
presence in day-to-day life, so this strikes a chord. The joke of the
evolution of a software engineer ([https://medium.com/@webseanhickey/the-
evolution-of-a-softwar...](https://medium.com/@webseanhickey/the-evolution-of-
a-software-engineer-db854689243)) has become reality, but for society in
general.

Sometimes simplicity and lack of connectivity is for the better.

